

Technology of Liberation? Activists Get their Own Smartphone - jamesbritt
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rebecca-novick/technology-of-liberation_b_385294.html

======
gaius
Nearly all of these features are already available on BlackBerry.

However if you get arrested and the first thing the cops do is whip the
battery out of your phone, none of it works. Then they put your SD card in a
reader and say "decrypt this or go to jail" - forget China, even the UK
government can do that.

